# Problems connecting online with my new Arris modem.



## IndyRex (Dec 17, 2007)

I just switched ISPs and received a new modem, unfortunately I can't seem to connect my laptop online with this. Everything else connects fine, but something is up with my computer, it connects fine wirelessly to the modem, it just doesn't have a proper internet connection.

Customer service did nothing to help, so hopefully you guys can?

I'm running windows 7, the modem is an Arris TG862.


----------



## IndyRex (Dec 17, 2007)

Okay, I didn't see it earlier but:

My OS is Windows 7.
It's a cable connection.
The gateway is an Arris TG862.
AV/FW: Avast/Windows

I've attached the Xirrus results to this post and my ipconfig results are:


C:\Users\Indy>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Arsenal
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 802.11n Wireless LAN Card
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : E0-06-E6-50-F9-7C
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR8161/8165 PCI-E Gigabit Etherne
t Controller (NDIS 6.20)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 10-BF-48-6E-B7-B2
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::910f:a118:5e06:cde6%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.4(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Monday, August 20, 2012 5:29:38 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, August 20, 2012 7:29:37 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 235978568
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-17-59-06-54-10-BF-48-6E-B7-B2

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 24.138.252.20
24.138.234.252
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{1B6DEA28-D605-4092-9ED1-A0D68CE7A2D7}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{0FF51A0E-D7D2-42FB-A61B-31B6DB240E22}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:18bb:2536:e775:3d76(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::18bb:2536:e775:3d76%14(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled


----------



## IndyRex (Dec 17, 2007)

It's been a little more than a week and nothing I've tried seems to work, anyone? I'd greatly appreciate any help.


----------

